# Panasonic-Leica-Sigma FF MILC development



## Chaitanya (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/5367559072/leica-panasonic-and-sigma-announce-l-mount-alliance

https://www.dpreview.com/news/91596...l-frame-mirrorless-cameras-with-leica-l-mount

https://www.dpreview.com/news/3187253376/panasonic-s1-and-s1r-what-we-know-so-far


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 25, 2018)

Seems everyone can do full-sensor FF 4K and IBIS nowdays. Well, almost everyone.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 26, 2018)

And yet no one can do color like Canon. And no one can do AF video focus like Canon. What's more important to you? 
I would rather have the higher IQ of crop as I have no need of wide angle. My lenses are IS so no need for IBIS.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 26, 2018)

Lens IS isn't a direct replacement for IBIS. In some cases it works better, in others it's not as effective. The best results get from combining both. 

Canon color, especially for JPEG and video rendering, out of the box is great. But once you put your raw files into Lightroom you lose a lot of that benefit and the playing field is a lot more level. I frequently shoot with both Canon and Sony bodies at the same time, and when files are put into Lightroom and processed the color rendering is pretty much identical.


----------

